# ...
...  ,       ...      Word,   ,    ?...

 ...  :Smilie:

----------

? ( .  )

----------

:Smilie:  ...
,    -  "** "...  :Wink:

----------

:Wow: 
.    ,   ,    ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

,    "  "
...

----------


## ... ...

**,      ))

----------


## Lemori

,  ,      ,        ,   -   ,   )).            .

----------


## agur

> ,    "  "


     ""  , ..     .
 -   -,     ,  , "",           :Frown:

----------

!

----------



----------

,      .112.       ..(((        ,     ..))))   !!!

----------

> ,      .112.       ..(((        ,     ..))))   !!!


_____________________________________________________________________________
    ,   -, ..30   ,       .            , ,    .   , .

----------


## Andrey_R

,   ,          ,

----------

!

----------

*Andrey_R*,  .

----------


## Andrey_R



----------

"  ",     ,     .

----------

?

----------

:Frown:

----------

